# Sky King Theatre Upper Heyford June 2011



## Landie_Man (Jul 12, 2011)

So not having urbexed for MONTHS :-(, I got to do the Skyking, which is something I'd been meaning to do for a while. We had a guided tour round the place with a very knowledgeable man who has worked at Heyford for 36 years!

The Skyking was first known as The Astra, but was changed by the USAF, and the seats were refitted at some point. The cinema was closed in 1994 when the whole site closed.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 12, 2011)

I know that man very well!Good to see you back LM..I must get n see this meself..


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheers man.

Got my 2:1 at uni :-D Harry Seager (Ba Hons) now  Good to be doing a bit of urbexing again!


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats to you..Did the old boy show you anything else at Heyford?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm suprised the old boy can still breath after the amount of ciggies you've bribed him with Mr K !


----------



## nelly (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice stuff Landi, bloody good condition considering its been shut for 7 years


----------



## trunion (Jul 13, 2011)

cool pics-looks in great shape! thank you for posting


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 14, 2011)

17 years lol


----------



## tommo (Jul 15, 2011)

klempner69 said:


> I know that man very well!Good to see you back LM..I must get n see this meself..



need another trip fella

great to see some more of the place LM cheers fella


----------

